# Schéma démontage iMac Bondi



## Titov (19 Janvier 2004)

Il y a quelques temps j'avais trouvé sur internet le schéma pour démonter un iMac Bondi (233 Mhz rev.B) pour changer la mémoire RAM. Je l'ai perdu et j'ai une amie qui voudrait augmenter la mémoire de son vieil iMac.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?

Quel type de barette faut-il? Quelles sont ses références et son prix?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2004)

Tu peux mettre 2 x 256 de ram PC66 144 pin So-dimm sur l'imac rev.b.

La barrette de 256 est à 103  chez Crucial par exemple.


----------



## Titov (20 Janvier 2004)

Merci pour la réponse Jaipatoukompri.

J'ai retrouvé le shéma de démontage sur le site Apple mais il est en anglais. Existe-t-il en français?


----------

